# HOWDY!



## Met (Feb 8, 2005)

Howdy from TEXAS!! Thank you very much for approving my "application" so quickly. I was the Ass't Carp on Fame last year til we closed that show, and I was the TD for Smokey Joe's Cafe (Phoenix Productions) until December. Now I have to be a Dad for a little while but I am hoping to get back out in August.

I am now the LD for a local church here in TX, but I need a little help. They have 8 Lekos and 8 mini macs and general house lights run on Light Jockey. Does anyone have ANY knowledge on this software? I am SO used to an actual board that this is a TOTALLY new concept for me. ANy help would be greatly appreciated.

Ok enough about that. Glad to be a new member here. Hope to talk to y'all soon <), 

Met


----------



## SuperCow (Feb 8, 2005)

Many welcomes to CB!


----------



## Met (Feb 8, 2005)

Thank you very much. I look forward to talking to many of you in the weeks and months to come.


----------



## avkid (Feb 8, 2005)

I already welcomed you in another post,but welcome again!
-the OFFICIAL welcome wagon (part 1 of 2)


----------



## Peter (Feb 8, 2005)

I am going to jump in and say welcome too! I am sorry I cant really help with your question though, I have never seriously used a lighing control program, i have always used the actual desk. I guess (as if you didnt already think of this) I would just suggest looking through any manuals (if your church doesnt have the orignals, do a google search and you will probably find PDF versions online) and playing with it abit. I am fairly sure some people arround here have used that software, so we'll just see if they can drop by and help you out!

welcome to controlbooth.com!
-the OFFICIAL welcome wagon (part 2)


----------

